# Ucraina-Russia, polemica tra giocatori.



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

E' polemica tra giocatori russi ed ucraini per un botta e risposta iniziato da Yarmolenko del West Ham.

L'ucraino si rivolge così ad alcuni giocatori russi, tra cui Miranchuk , Denis Cheryshev e Artem Dzyuba:

"Lo sapete che da noi ammazzano i bambini? Non dite niente? Unitevi e mostrate le palle nella vita reale, non solo sui social."

La replica di Dzyuba non si fa attendere:

"Ad alcuni colleghi che posano il proprio culo nelle ville in Inghilterra e dicono cose cattive dico: questo non può offenderci, perché comprendiamo tutto! Sono contro la guerra ma anche orgoglioso di essere russo."


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' polemica tra giocatori russi ed ucraini per un botta e risposta iniziato da Yarmolenko del West Ham.
> 
> L'ucraino si rivolge così ad alcuni giocatori russi, tra cui Miranchuk , Denis Cheryshev e Artem Dzyuba:
> 
> ...


Ovvio sarebbe successo, d'altra parte un russo oggi è il nemico, anche se fosse la più rispettabile persona sulla terra.


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ovvio sarebbe successo, d'altra parte un russo oggi è il nemico, anche se fosse la più rispettabile persona sulla terra.


Per me ci stanno entrambe le posizioni, nel senso è ovvio che da una parte o dall'altra chiunque vorrebbe che gli altri si schierassero pubblicamente dalla propria parte. Ma poi il mondo è vario e per un motivo o per un altro ognuno ha le sue idee e le sue paure/coraggio.

Discorso diverso le istituzioni, se io sono schierato da una parte e ho un rapporto di lavoro con il pubblico con qualcuno schierato dall'altra parte. Per me è nel mio diritto di istituzione decidere se continuare o meno ad avere quel rapporto. Ad esempio il direttore d'orchestra filo-putin per me era corretto chiedere una presa di distanza da Putin o in alternativa risolvere il contratto data la posizione dell'Italia schierata a favore dell'Ucraina. Perchè alla fine ne va dell'immagine dell'istituzione in questo caso.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' polemica tra giocatori russi ed ucraini per un botta e risposta iniziato da Yarmolenko del West Ham.
> 
> L'ucraino si rivolge così ad alcuni giocatori russi, tra cui Miranchuk , Denis Cheryshev e Artem Dzyuba:
> 
> ...


polemica inutile tra culi sul divano


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> polemica inutile tra culi sul divano


ESATTO!


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> polemica inutile tra culi sul divano


Ma non ne sono così sicuro.
Se quelli che stanno belli tranquilli in America o in Europa e sono pure ricchi, facessero un primo passo andando contro Putin allora le cose sarebbero poi un po' più facili per tutti.
Ora immagina chi non ha soldi e vive a Mosca.
Chi glie la fa fare di andare contro Putin?

Se non danno l'esempio nemmeno quelli che non rischiano nulla...
Poi di certo non e che se 4 giocatori russi che vivono in UK si schierano contro Putin allora finisce la guerra perché c'è rivolta del popolo russo.
Non sono mica senza cervello.

Io penso che qualsiasi persona possa dare un segnale e un dovere farlo.
Anche se non conterà nulla quel piccolo gesto.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' polemica tra giocatori russi ed ucraini per un botta e risposta iniziato da Yarmolenko del West Ham.
> 
> L'ucraino si rivolge così ad alcuni giocatori russi, tra cui Miranchuk , Denis Cheryshev e Artem Dzyuba:
> 
> ...


Credo nessuno possa prendersela coi calciatori russi ma è altresi vero che oggi sarebbe il caso di essere influencer e oggi serve il coraggio di schierarsi.
Mi riferisco soprattutto a chi fa il bimbomionkia da tastiera nella vita di tutti i giorni e in questa vicenda si trincera dietro un vile silenzio.

Forse Yarmolenko ha fatto il rompipallone ma capisco il senso.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma non ne sono così sicuro.
> Se quelli che stanno belli tranquilli in America o in Europa e sono pure ricchi, facessero un primo passo andando contro Putin allora le cose sarebbero poi un po' più facili per tutti.
> Ora immagina chi non ha soldi e vive a Mosca.
> Chi glie la fa fare di andare contro Putin?
> ...


Bravissimo.

Pensa se un russo avesse le palle per scrivere ' io sono ucraino'.
Il potere di putin si frantumerebbe come un biscotto o , meglio, quella che oggi sembra la guerra dei russi diverrebbe la sua guerra.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' polemica tra giocatori russi ed ucraini per un botta e risposta iniziato da Yarmolenko del West Ham.
> 
> L'ucraino si rivolge così ad alcuni giocatori russi, tra cui Miranchuk , Denis Cheryshev e Artem Dzyuba:
> 
> ...



Io personalmente sono, anche se non in modo fanatico ed assolutista, per il tenere fuori dai conflitti cultura, sport e aspetti personali.

Secondo me sono valori che non dovrebbero avere a che fare con le guerre e le dispute. E' un modo incivile di penalizzare, a mio parere. Ad esempio sul caso di Abramovich ho qualche riserva.

Capisco che il dissenso possa prendere spunto da certe persone, ma è anche molto pericoloso mischiare le cose, in questo caso si creano ulteriori e spiacevoli polemiche.

Semplicemente una persona potrebbe essere disinteressata al conflitto e non vuole schierarsi apertamente, nonostante possa essere ovviamente contraria alla violenza e alla politica del suo paese.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma non ne sono così sicuro.
> Se quelli che stanno belli tranquilli in America o in Europa e sono pure ricchi, facessero un primo passo andando contro Putin allora le cose sarebbero poi un po' più facili per tutti.
> Ora immagina chi non ha soldi e vive a Mosca.
> Chi glie la fa fare di andare contro Putin?
> ...


Per me si può contribuire anche senza sbandierare tutto sui social o rompendo le scatole ad altri. 
Yarmolenko si limiti a pubblicizzare azioni umanitarie e raccolte fondi , quelle si sono utili.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Il mondo al contrario.
Siamo arrivati al punto che si espropriano i beni di russi che nulla centrano con la guerra.
Siamo arrivati al punto di offendere persone (anche che vivono in italia da tempo) per la sola colpa di essere russe.

Essere russi oggi è una colpa,per non essere sotto tiro uno dovrebbe dire in mondovisione che si vergogna di esserlo,assurdo.

Ma queste crociate ci sono mai state quando (l'unica nazione al mondo) ha sganciato le bombe atomiche sul giappone ?
E quando usavano il napalm ?
E quando in siria usavano armi chimiche con le bombe al fosforo?

Li nessuna crociata,li essere ameriggano andava bene,anzi,era motivo d'orgoglio,perchè loro esportavano democrazia (e continuano a farlo).
La gente iniziasse ad usare il cervello proprio anzichè comportarsi come una pecora e prendersela con chi non centra niente con questa situazione.


----------



## davoreb (3 Marzo 2022)

assurdo questa razzismo verso i russi da parte dalle persone ed istituzioni con il silenzio o approvazione della stampa.

io sono sconcertato, questo si che mi ricorda il nazismo.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> assurdo questa razzismo verso i russi da parte dalle persone ed istituzioni con il silenzio o approvazione della stampa.
> 
> io sono sconcertato, questo si che mi ricorda il nazismo.


Nessuno ce lha coi russi ma c'è un tale ,un pazzo , che sta facendo una guerra in nome della russia. 

Se i russi si tirassero fuori il pazzo resterebbe solo ,isolato , indebolito.

Lo so che è facile a dirsi e difficile a farsi ma ne va del nostro futuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il mondo al contrario.
> Siamo arrivati al punto che si espropriano i beni di russi che nulla centrano con la guerra.
> Siamo arrivati al punto di offendere persone (anche che vivono in italia da tempo) per la sola colpa di essere russe.
> 
> ...


La Russia ha dichiarato guerra con la morte e la minaccia di distruzione, Europa e nato hanno risposto con sanzioni finanziarie. 

Tu prega che non si debba scendere al livello dei russi altrimenti sarebbe l'inizio della fine.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La Russia ha dichiarato guerra con la morte e la minaccia di distruzione, Europa e nato hanno risposto con sanzioni finanziarie.
> 
> Tu prega che non si debba scendere al livello dei russi altrimenti sarebbe l'inizio della fine.



Ha iniziato la Russia,non i russi.
Noi,come popolo,siamo solamente pedine in mano ai nostri governanti.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La Russia ha dichiarato guerra con la morte e la minaccia di distruzione, Europa e nato hanno risposto con sanzioni finanziarie.
> 
> Tu prega che non si debba scendere al livello dei russi altrimenti sarebbe l'inizio della fine.


Quindi noi durante la seconda guerra mondiale andavamo sterminati?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ha iniziato la Russia,non i russi.
> Noi,come popolo,siamo solamente pedine in mano ai nostri governanti.


È una guerra in nome della russia e per il futuro dei russi.

Nessun governante può passare sopra il popolo se il popolo non lo vuole .


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi noi durante la seconda guerra mondiale andavamo sterminati?


Volevo solo dire che l'escalation di orrore non va pareggiata , almeno fino all'irreparabile.
La sanzioni finanziarie io spero bastino ma inizio a non crederci più.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nessuno ce lha coi russi ma c'è un tale ,un pazzo , che sta facendo una guerra in nome della russia.
> 
> Se i russi si tirassero fuori il pazzo resterebbe solo ,isolato , indebolito.
> 
> Lo so che è facile a dirsi e difficile a farsi ma ne va del nostro futuro.



Concordo Beppe, ma sai qual'è un altro problema?

Che se purtroppo in Russia applicano le stesse "regole" verso italiani o altri (tenuto conto di opinione pubblica e/o sentimenti popolari), allora vanno in difficoltà persone che non c'entrano veramente niente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È una guerra in nome della russia e per il futuro dei russi.
> 
> Nessun governante può passare sopra il popolo se il popolo non lo vuole .



E' una guerra in nome di Putin e per il futuro di non si sa che cosa 
Uno che praticamente si è autoeletto fino al 2036.
Facile a dirsi da fuori,ma un dittatore come lo rovesci se anche gli apparati militari sono dalla sua parte ?

Se bisogna colpire,bisogna colpire loro,non dare la caccia ai russi presenti in europa incolpandoli di non si sa che cosa.
Se hai conoscenti russi,fatti raccontare cosa stanno subendo (sui social ma anche di persona),come se avessero dato loro il via alla guerra contro l'ucraina o siano entusiasti di questa situazione.


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Per me si può contribuire anche senza sbandierare tutto sui social o rompendo le scatole ad altri.
> Yarmolenko si limiti a pubblicizzare azioni umanitarie e raccolte fondi , quelle si sono utili.


Il termine INFLUENCER ha una sua logica.
Non ti sto dicendo che yarmolenko ha fatto bene.
Anche perché se poi il russo dovesse scrivere qualcosa allora si penserebbe che l'ha fatto solo perché e stato un po' "obbligato".
Però il giocatore russo che PENSA di stare bello tranquillo in UK con i suoi milioni dovrebbe anche riflettere e capire che se la Russia va in fondo alle sue minaccie, non potrà più vivere giocando a calcio. Anzi, e probabile che non possa più vivere proprio.

Se la gente non si mette in testa che questa è GIA una guerra mondiale non si andrà mai da nessuna parte.
Oggi non esiste nessun paese o isola sperduta che si possa a dichiarare tranquilla. Qui e tutta l'umanità che e in pericolo. E questo è colpa di un unico pazzo. Non sono mica un esperto di armamento militare ma secondo i russi un missile Satan 2 potrebbe distruggere un territorio come il Texas o come la Francia.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Concordo Beppe, ma sai qual'è un altro problema?
> 
> Che se purtroppo in Russia applicano le stesse "regole" verso italiani o altri (tenuto conto di opinione pubblica e/o sentimenti popolari), allora vanno in difficoltà persone che non c'entrano veramente niente.


Gabri , io credo che in questa vicenda stiamo tirando in mezzo troppo dei personali sentimenti pro-Russia anziché pro-usa e pro Europa e contro nato .

Io lo reputo sbagliato ed egoistico. 

Il conflitto usa-ucraina non può essere solo affar loro come un ipotetico ingresso dell'Ucraina non può essere visto come un fallimento che ci arrechera' danni nel prossimo futuro. 

Ci sono priorità nella vita e ora nell'immediato abbiamo a che fare con un pazzo che sta dichiarando guerra all'Occidente e che ha minacciato di raderci al suolo.

Risolviamo questa minaccia, il destino dell'Europa lo dovremo giocoforza ridisegnare dopo.
Ormai è saltato tutto e sta vacillando tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' una guerra in nome di Putin e per il futuro di non si sa che cosa
> Uno che praticamente si è autoeletto fino al 2036.
> Facile a dirsi da fuori,ma un dittatore come lo rovesci se anche gli apparati militari sono dalla sua parte ?
> 
> ...


Gli oligarchi vengono colpiti per indebolire putin stesso.


----------



## Gamma (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' polemica tra giocatori russi ed ucraini per un botta e risposta iniziato da Yarmolenko del West Ham.
> 
> L'ucraino si rivolge così ad alcuni giocatori russi, tra cui Miranchuk , Denis Cheryshev e Artem Dzyuba:
> 
> ...



Io posso capire che Yarmolenko sia scosso, ma uscite di questo tipo sono davvero basse.

Le polemiche tra civili sono l'ultima cosa che dovrebbe vedersi in questi giorni, come anche quel giocatore di terza divisione turca che è stato insultato da molti perché ha deciso di non indossare la maglia "no war" in un pre-partita perché iniziative così non sono state prese in passato per altre guerre.

È una guerra voluta da pochissimi, come tutte le guerre, iniziare a prendersela tra civili è davvero assurdo.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gabri , io credo che in questa vicenda stiamo tirando in mezzo troppo dei personali sentimenti pro-Russia anziché pro-usa e pro Europa e contro nato .
> 
> Io lo reputo sbagliato ed egoistico.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente non ho sentimento pro-Russia. Ho anche "litigato", purtroppo, per questo.

Questo, detto fuori della discussione, non mi impedisce di avere sentimenti contro-USA e contro-Europa se lo ritengo opportuno.

Io ne facevo solo una questione di puro principio morale, tutto lì. Diciamo che ragionavo in generale.

Sono d'accordo con il colpire la Russia se è utile a fermarla, è solo che vorrei vedere fuori le singole persone da queste cose. Se le proteste sono organizzate e condivise, ok, ma vedere scritto, in altre discussioni, robe come opprimere l'individuo solo perché di origine russa a me fa riflettere, umanamente parlando.

Poi concordo che Abramovich e altre persone di rilievo potrebbero fare fronte comune, pubblicamente, per aiutare a far desistere il pazzo, su questo assolutamente non critico.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente non ho sentimento pro-Russia. Ho anche "litigato", purtroppo, per questo.
> 
> Questo, detto fuori della discussione, non mi impedisce di avere sentimenti contro-USA e contro-Europa se lo ritengo opportuno.
> 
> ...


Vabbè, io parlavo di commenti e interventi seri.
La brutalità nemmeno la considero.
Ti immagini se fosse esistito internet ai tempi dello sterminio degli ebrei??

Nemmeno un tedesco sarebbe stato risparmiato.

Io volevo solo dire che è saltato il banco.
Oggi vanno salvaguardati solo i diritti dell'uomo.
A guerra finita e ,spero, evitata bisogna risedersi al tavolo e rifare tutto.

Siamo testimoni viventi della storia.
Speriamo di poterla raccontare e di farlo col culo al caldo.


----------



## Baba (3 Marzo 2022)

Se vabbe, già che ci siamo banniamo dai social tutti gli influenzer russi all’estero che non si schierano apertamente con l’Ucraina. Nel frattempo mi aspetto pure che tolgano la bandiera russa tra le emoction di whatsapp


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' polemica tra giocatori russi ed ucraini per un botta e risposta iniziato da Yarmolenko del West Ham.
> 
> L'ucraino si rivolge così ad alcuni giocatori russi, tra cui Miranchuk , Denis Cheryshev e Artem Dzyuba:
> 
> ...



Sono tutti dei bambini viziati. Da ignorare.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Volevo solo dire che l'escalation di orrore non va pareggiata , almeno fino all'irreparabile.
> La sanzioni finanziarie io spero bastino ma inizio a non crederci più.


Eh questo lo penso pure io.
Ma massacrare ogni singolo russo in quanto russo a che serve?


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh questo lo penso pure io.
> Ma massacrare ogni singolo russo in quanto russo a che serve?


Ma quale massacrare?
Nessuno ha mai chiesto di massacrare russi solo perché russi.
Gli unici che sono stati colpiti da sanzioni sono quelli vicini a Putin. Oligarchi. Mica gente commune. E se vengono colpiti e anche per fare in modo che 
1) i loro soldi non vengano usati per aiutare Putin
2) per provare a "ribellarsi" contro Putin.

Basta.
Non e che vengono a togliere la casa ad un russo "commune" che abita in Francia Italia Usa o UK.

Poi se mi dici che hai letto qualche caxxata su internet di gente che vuole andare a prendere russi che abitano nel quartiere con i forconi solo perché russi allora ti dico che quella e gente malata. E se non se la prendeva con i russi se la sarebbe presa con qualcun'altro senza alcun motivo.


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi noi durante la seconda guerra mondiale andavamo sterminati?


Ma quando mai qualcuno sano di mente ha detto o scritto che bisogna sterminare i russi ?

Ma ve le inventate o sono io che non arrivo mai a certe notizie?

I russi vanno lasciati tranquilli come vanno lasciati tranquilli i lussemburghesi, i polacchi, i brasiliani o i giapponesi (nomi citati a caso).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai qualcuno sano di mente ha detto o scritto che bisogna sterminare i russi ?
> 
> Ma ve le inventate o sono io che non arrivo mai a certe notizie?
> 
> I russi vanno lasciati tranquilli come vanno lasciati tranquilli i lussemburghesi, i polacchi, i brasiliani o i giapponesi (nomi citati a caso).



Sono i messaggi che si vedono recapitare le persone di nazionalità russa sui social (e molti anche di persona,rischiando anche risse/linciaggi per il solo fatto di essere russi)
Quando si parla di caccia all'uomo si intende questo.

Poi degli oligarchi,sinceramente parlando,chissenefrega.
Reputo comunque sbagliato confiscare le loro proprietà estere,ma il pensiero va alle persone comuni e indifese che si ritrovano tirate per la giacchetta da ogni dove,quando loro non hanno nessuna colpa. Nessuna.


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sono i messaggi che si vedono recapitare le persone di nazionalità russa sui social (e molti anche di persona,rischiando anche risse/linciaggi per il solo fatto di essere russi)
> Quando si parla di caccia all'uomo si intende questo.
> 
> Poi degli oligarchi,sinceramente parlando,chissenefrega.
> Reputo comunque sbagliato confiscare le loro proprietà estere,ma il pensiero va alle persone comuni e indifese che si ritrovano tirate per la giacchetta da ogni dove,quando loro non hanno nessuna colpa. Nessuna.


Ti ripeto quello che ho scritto prima.
Massima solidarietà ai russi che si fanno insultare su internet o nella vita reale.
Ma si fanno insultare da gente folle. Non e mica una decisione politica di fare fuori ogni russo sul proprio territorio.
Non lo scopriamo di certo oggi che la gente e malata e ha pochi neuroni.
A tutte queste persone russe che si fanno "attaccare" senza motivo, posso consigliare una sola cosa : una denuncia. Perché hanno la fortuna di vivere in un paese democratico dove ci sono regole e leggi.
Non ti sto dicendo che quelli che insultano finirnao in galera. Non sono stupido fino a quel punto.


----------



## davoreb (3 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nessuno ce lha coi russi ma c'è un tale ,un pazzo , che sta facendo una guerra in nome della russia.
> 
> Se i russi si tirassero fuori il pazzo resterebbe solo ,isolato , indebolito.
> 
> Lo so che è facile a dirsi e difficile a farsi ma ne va del nostro futuro.



si ma cosa centra un calciatore od un atleta o un business man che ha la sola colpa di essere nato nella Russia.

In Italia ci sono molti che dicono "io sto con Putin" per me ********** ma non è che gli togliamo i loro beni o diritti in questo mondo civilizzato.

Cosi intraprendiamo una strada molto pericolosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> si ma cosa centra un calciatore od un atleta o un business man che ha la sola colpa di essere nato nella Russia.
> 
> In Italia ci sono molti che dicono "io sto con Putin" per me ********** ma non è che gli togliamo i loro beni o diritti in questo mondo civilizzato.
> 
> Cosi intraprendiamo una strada molto pericolosa.


Si sta cercando solo in modo goffo e forse inopportuno, concordo , di indebolire la posizione di putin.
Quando si è disperati si prova di tutto. 


È comunque interessante a prescindere conoscere la posizione di un russo.
Il silenzio potrebbe essere complice e imbarazzante. 

Se la guerra dei russi fosse solo la guerra di putin cambierebbero gli scenari.


----------



## unbreakable (3 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si sta cercando solo in modo goffo e forse inopportuno, concordo , di indebolire la posizione di putin.
> Quando si è disperati si prova di tutto.
> 
> 
> ...


la russia è un territorio talmente vasto che mentre puoi trovare rivolte a mosca o san pietroburgo , magri trovi gente che appoggia putin a rostov sul don..miei parenti hanno adottato una bambina russa quando aveva 3 anni e quando questa è cresciuta sono andati in russia per visitarla ..la parola putin non si può pronunciare a voce normale


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si sta cercando solo in modo goffo e forse inopportuno, concordo , di indebolire la posizione di putin.
> Quando si è disperati si prova di tutto.
> 
> 
> ...


per me semplicemente molti Russi hanno semplicemente paura, non sanno se quando rientreranno alla casa madre ci sarà ancora il folle, se dovesse esserci rischiano grosso pure loro. 
Onestamente se non tutti sono '' coraggiosi'' io li capisco.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per me semplicemente molti Russi hanno semplicemente paura, non sanno se quando rientreranno alla casa madre ci sarà ancora il folle, se dovesse esserci rischiano grosso pure loro.
> Onestamente se non tutti sono '' coraggiosi'' io li capisco.


È così.


----------



## davoreb (3 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si sta cercando solo in modo goffo e forse inopportuno, concordo , di indebolire la posizione di putin.
> Quando si è disperati si prova di tutto.
> 
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo, il problema è che negli ultimi giorni ho quasi litigato con un ragazzo di 20 anni e due miei amici sulla trentina (brave persone con una certa cultura) che mi hanno detto "io sto con Putin". 

Uno addirittura diceva che non era sicuro che stanno bombardando per davvero, un bravo ragazzo milanista 

Per dire che purtroppo ognuno ha le sue idee ma quando sento di para atleti (quindi persone comunque con problemi) esclusi dalla para olimipiadi, la storia del direttore e del soprano della scala, ecc. mi fa venire un nervoso assurdo e non vedo nessuno nella stampa o comunque di autorevole mettere in discussione questa cosa mi pongo anche dei dubbi.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma quale massacrare?
> Nessuno ha mai chiesto di massacrare russi solo perché russi.
> Gli unici che sono stati colpiti da sanzioni sono quelli vicini a Putin. Oligarchi. Mica gente commune. E se vengono colpiti e anche per fare in modo che
> 1) i loro soldi non vengano usati per aiutare Putin
> ...


È un atteggiamento sbagliato. In ogni modo


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È un atteggiamento sbagliato. In ogni modo


Certo. Certo. Intanto sarebbe pure sbagliato imporre ad un paese indipendente scelte di un secondo paese. Sarebbe pure sbagliato bombardare un paese che non ha fatto nulla.
Sarebbe sbagliato fare morire miglia di persone innocenti con bombe thermobariche. Sarebbe sbagliato minacciare di nuclearizzare tutto l'occidente.

Sai del povero oligarca che ha perso lo yacht mi frega il giusto. E ho già spiegato poco sopra le ragioni di tali azioni.

Per la gente comune che e russa pure ho già spiegato.


----------



## Devil man (3 Marzo 2022)

I russi sono i nuovi No-Vax


----------



## sampapot (3 Marzo 2022)

purtroppo nelle squadre di calcio (e non solo) è possibile trovare giocatori ucraini e russi che giocano assieme o che giocano da avversari...il disagio per entrambi le parti è palpabile. Ormai l'ostracismo sta prendendo sempre più piede...qui la colpa è di una sola persona e dubito che possa rinsavire. Purtroppo ha un tale potere da manipolare l'informazione a suo piacimento (in Russia le informazioni sono censurate/manipolate e sembra che molti soldati non sapessero neanche di partecipare ad una missione d'invasione, ma si salvataggio)...speriamo bene


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ovvio sarebbe successo, d'altra parte un russo oggi è il nemico, anche se fosse la più rispettabile persona sulla terra.


Ma poi odio sta cosa che tutti devono esporsi e prendere posizione.. Ma dove sta scritto???


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Certo. Certo. Intanto sarebbe pure sbagliato imporre ad un paese indipendente scelte di un secondo paese. Sarebbe pure sbagliato bombardare un paese che non ha fatto nulla.
> Sarebbe sbagliato fare morire miglia di persone innocenti con bombe thermobariche. Sarebbe sbagliato minacciare di nuclearizzare tutto l'occidente.
> 
> Sai del povero oligarca che ha perso lo yacht mi frega il giusto. E ho già spiegato poco sopra le ragioni di tali azioni.
> ...


Non c’entra un cavolo questo ti rendi conto?


----------



## sunburn (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sono i messaggi che si vedono recapitare le persone di nazionalità russa sui social (e molti anche di persona,rischiando anche risse/linciaggi per il solo fatto di essere russi)
> Quando si parla di caccia all'uomo si intende questo.


Nel momento in cui scriviamo, persone di nazionalità ucraina rischiano di essere vaporizzate nella realtà da uno dei gingilli russi per il solo fatto di essere ucraini.
Purtroppo quello di farsi “giustizia” da soli è l’istinto più antico dell’Umanità. Istinto deprecabile, ma se si limita a qualche insulto sui social direi che poteva andare peggio. Per quanto mi riguarda, auspico che non ci siano mai violenze fisiche verso cittadini russi, nemmeno nei confronti di quei russi che dovessero esprimersi pro-Putin. in quest’ultimo caso magari qualche parolaccia sarebbe ammessa…  . Ma nulla di più.


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non c’entra un cavolo questo ti rendi conto?


Ma tu ti rendi conto che mentre gente viene vaporizzata da bombe (voglio sperare che la gente muoia solo così e non in altri modi come ad esempio per mano di ceceni pazzi) tu mi stai a parlare di 4 gatti che si fanno insultare su un social e di un miliardario che ha perso la barca?
Ma avresti un mininimo di sensibilità o hai "un bidone di spazzatura al posto del cuore" [cit.]


Che ancora una volta, se rileggi bene vedrai che ho detto che pure quei insulti non sono tollerabili.
e sarei ovviamente per ridare la barca a Usmanov quando tutto sarà finito.


----------

